# Is grass bad?



## MandyA (Aug 28, 2014)

I took Shiloh outside for the first time ever the other day before the cooler weather settled in. When I sat her down in the grass she walked around a little bit, found a longer piece of grass, ate it, and then started anointing.

Will the grass hurt her? She hasn't acted any differently since eating it.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

The thing about grass is that it could have pesticides or fertilizer or worms or bacteria on it. However, as long as she isn't eating a whole bunch of it, I would say she is fine. One of my girls does the same thing when I take her outside too.


----------



## MandyA (Aug 28, 2014)

I know we dont use fertilizers or pesticides on it. She was rooting in it too. It was cute.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I'm pretty sure all of my hedgies have tried eating grass on at least one occasion. I'm not sure if they eat it or just taste and anoint. I agree with Desiree, if its just part of her exploring I wouldn't worry.


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

Penny insists on annointing with dirt every time we go outside too!


----------

